# Conesville Ponds



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Thought I would post some photos of bass we have taken in recent years to get the juices flowing while waiting winter out.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice bass!!! I think it makes my cabin fever worse though, ha ha.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Hawgs! Is it spring yet?


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

HA. I wish....The one bass was over 24". She is huge. There are always more photos to post. Bass, Crappies, 10 inch gills, etc etc.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That top one looks very very heavy... Awesome!


----------

